

Is all the hype about drone commercialization clouding our judgement? - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/is-all-the-hype-about-drone-commercialization-clouding-our-judgement/

======
robotlaunch
Good look at commercial viability for some of the most frequently touted drone
applications.

